# Übersicht der Level-Gebiete vorhanden?



## Melal (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Ich habe die SuFu schon angestrengt zu meiner Frage. Aber ich habe nichts im Forum gefunden.

Gibt es hier einen Beitrag, aus dem ich entnehmen kann, welches Gebiet zum Leveln für meinen Bereich am günstigsten ist bzw. könnte wer mal so was posten?

z.B.

Tortage: 1-20
Conall: 24-30
usw.

Damit man mal eine Übersicht bekommt, welche Gebiete man ansteuern kann...

Mein besonderer Dank gilt denen, die sich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen!!


----------



## Earthfury (9. Juni 2008)

Schau mal ---> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45253

Post Nr. 3: Die von Asteria gepostete ist ziemlich gut, und übersichtlich.


LG


----------



## Uktawa (9. Juni 2008)

Naja, wenn man IG die Worldmap aufruft und mit der Maus über die einzelnen Lokalitäten fährt, wird immer angezeigt welche Levelgebiete es sind. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Terodes (10. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich wozu? 
Quest EXP werden doch nicht dezimiert mit einem levelup von daher kannste mit nem 40er in nem 20er Gebiet rumrennen da haste sogar ne bessere  EXP/H =)
Also graue Quests bedeuten nicht das du keine EXP bekommst.


----------



## chainsawKiller (10. Juni 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wozu?
> Quest EXP werden doch nicht dezimiert mit einem levelup von daher kannste mit nem 40er in nem 20er Gebiet rumrennen da haste sogar ne bessere  EXP/H =)
> Also graue Quests bedeuten nicht das du keine EXP bekommst.


Weniger xp bekommt man trotzdem, die Ep pro quest steigen ja, und für graue mobs nur 1xp.
Man sollte schon immer Quests machn die 1-4 level über dem eigenen liegen, dan kriegt man auch gut Erfahrung, 
außer man will sich die Gebiete noch anschaun die man anders verpasst hätte, also von 20-40...


----------

